# Kawasaki Drill problematic battery?



## gante (Jan 17, 2008)

:furious: I just purchased this new cordless kawasaki drill with two 21.6 battery pack. I think I got a pretty good deal for the drill but I just found out that there is a recall on the batteries or charger? I am confused. Does anyone have this cordless drill and have you had any problems with it?. I have read that some people had the batteries overheating and exploting during charging. Now I am scared to charge the batteries. I registered to received a new charger which is supposed to be free. Does anyone know that problem with this drills? is the problem with the batteries or with the charger?. Will I be fine once I receive the new charger?

Thanks
Greg


----------



## Highlander (Mar 2, 2009)

The problem has something to do with the batteries becoming over-charged if left on the charger too long. I think the charge current put out by the charger after the battery has become fully charged is higher than the battery loses resulting in overcharging the battery. Maybe the charger is at fault in that the 'trickle' charge mode after the battery has completed charging is too high, or the batteries are too good in that they do not lose much charge, and can be overcharged while left in the trickle mode.

Their solution to the problem (whatever it is) is to give everyone a free slow charger and make you promise to cut the wire on the original charger. So instead of having a 1-hour charger, you end up with a 12-hour charger. Not an acceptable replacement as far as I am concerned.

I have the same set, don't use it any more, but do charge the batteries every 6 months just in case it is ever needed (if a neighbor wants to borrow a drill). I still use the fast charger; the slow charger just doesn't cut it. Provided you remember to remove the battery from the charger after it is fully charged, you will be OK. If you think you might forget sometime, buy an inexpensive timer which cuts the power after an hour or so. Remember, if you do continue to use the fast charger, you do so at your own risk. Once the company has sent you the replacement charger they are absolved of any problem that might come up.


----------

